# Who's got a Tacoma?



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

I'v got a '06 red taco 4-door long bed that works great on the beach. Not much done to it yet! There will be racks, rods, tackle, beer holders and more in the future.   What have ya'll got and how do you have it rigged?


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Like This...... 











Git'r done!!!


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

*sharp!*

Like that horizontal rod rack. You do some nice work. I'll try to get some photos of mine up soon.


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*the rackmaster himself responds*

Boo Boo,

You have drawn the rackmaster's eye. Find out where he got that rig setup and you will see what I'm talking about.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have an 05 4 door short bed and take it to AI on the beach all the time, Sometimes takin it 5-10 miles downs the beach with out a single problem. Still doing about 20-25 MPH. I love it I wouldn't trade it for the world!!!!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*00 Tacoma*

I have a 2000 Tacoma extended cab. She has been a good one. Goes great on the beach and in the mud.

Darin


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Love mine, 06 D-cab


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

*My truck*

Check out the gallery for pics of my truck. I haven't figured out how to put the pics into a post yet!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I was going to buy the new model Tacoma last year, but when I went to the dealer, the 4runner was on sale for about the same price. I was in a dilema, but drove home that day w/ a 4runner. I love those new Tacoma thou.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I got a 98 Tacoma, added a cap with roof racks and a front rack with some custom mods by Shooter.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

I have since added some berkley rod holders to the rack. i will take some pics of the rod holders when I get a chance.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

hey rod, hows it going? you fishing the jamaican tourney?


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

booboo said:


> Like that horizontal rod rack. You do some nice work. I'll try to get some photos of mine up soon.


Thanks BooBoo!!! You've got a nice rig there!!! Wish I'dve waited and got a V-6 in my Toy...got a 4 banger...but it does alright! Just doesn't have the get-up and go I'd like to have hitting the on-ramp of the interstate!

Git'r done!!!


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

*My ride*

We'll see if this works!


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

*the rack on the back*

Here's the rack I built for the first trip I wanted it on the back so I could utilize the tailgate. Didn't do too bad for the first run. Hope to go aluminum by the fall.:fishing: :beer: :fishing: :beer:


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

SeaSalt said:


> hey rod, hows it going? you fishing the jamaican tourney?


SeaSalt,

I'm not sure if I'm gonna make it up for jamaican bay tourney. It will be a last minute decision. Did you get your Hobie Revolution yet?

Rod


----------

